# Patient/Caregiver protection?



## CyborgGold (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a patient lined up to be my first... and I'm not sure about something.  The patient said they may need up to 4oz a week, and this seems to be a verry high amount of medication for one person, at least from this rookies POV.  I wrote up a draft for an agreement form to have my patients sign just in case they are doing anything illegal, to hopefully make it clear to any authorities that my intent is only to supply a patient with their meds for personal use, and that they agreed that was my role as well.  Below is the agreement, let me know what you think.  If there are any lawyers that have advise on this subject, I would greatly appreciate their input.  One I have the money for one I will be hiring one of my own for this type of thing, but until then I have to do what I can.




Patient and Caregiver Agreement






        I _______________________(caregiver) agree to provide _________________________ (patient) with medication as his/her caregiver.  I agree to keep all information about my patient, his/her ailments, and his/her medication use private from any third party. I agree that it is my responsibility as caregiver to deliver medication to a mutually agreed upon location.  I agree to keep my patient informed about any situations that may occur which may interfere with my ability to provide medication.




Signature_____________________________________






        I _________________________ (patient) agree to keep all information about _________________________ (caregiver) that I may obtain from our arrangement private from any third party without consent from my caregiver.  I agree that the supply of medication provided by my caregiver is intended solely for my own personal use.  I agree that I will not use or distribute my medication in any way that would constitute an illegal act.




Signature_____________________________________


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't think you could be held responsible for what the patient does after he/she takes possession of their meds.  I'm not a lawyer though.  4oz seems like a lot to me.  Stay safe..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 27, 2012)

First IMO, any legal type document should be drawn up by an attorney.  I doubt that the little things you have drawn up would carry much, if any, weight in any kind of legal action.

I agree that 4 oz a week is a huge amount.  So, to me, the important first questions:  Are you set up to provide this quantity of medicine?  Have you grown before?  Do you know what it is going to take?  Producing 4 oz a week is going to take some doing.....


----------



## Iron Emmett (Jan 27, 2012)

That seems like ALOT of weed, thats a gram a hour every waking hour (16 hour day), i would take to a lawyer, or atleast have someone witness the signature, it may be a paper shield but its better than nothing i guess.


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 2, 2012)

they would have to be consuming their meds 9x more than a regular patient. thats like 13lbs a year...
that is an insane amount for 1 patient lol


----------



## charjakson (Nov 19, 2012)

yes that is a lot of consumption....but what if the patient is eating the marijuana? In my opinion, that is not a lot. It really just depends on what this patient is using marijuana for. I have dealt with chronic back pain for a number of years now and just recently discovered a few sites that have helped out large (cure back pain & back pain shoes) along with the medical marijuana that I to use. When I smoke it, I use less than when I cook with it, which is why I say 4 oz could be considered a regular amount.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> First IMO, any legal type document should be drawn up by an attorney.  I doubt that the little things you have drawn up would carry much, if any, weight in any kind of legal action.
> 
> I agree that 4 oz a week is a huge amount.  So, to me, the important first questions:  Are you set up to provide this quantity of medicine?  Have you grown before?  Do you know what it is going to take?  Producing 4 oz a week is going to take some doing.....




Im the *Godess *here...that wont hold in court even if ya got a lawyer down the road...I am a caregiver to a few under washinton state law...4oz a week is maybe more fenifiting for the other to grow????...I am just now helping a MMJ holder setup ..just gonna help him through...no signed forrums...hand shake and :bong:...anywho...it all comes down too..can you suplly that amount?  and does this fella understand the issues that go along with growing?....another one comes to mind that wanted all his 15 plants to be his....not happening told them to grow it them selfs.....anywho..need go chop down a Dojo Bubba Berrry:icon_smile:

take care and be safe

:48:


----------

